# The diary of a Sephora employee



## Jennifer (Jan 19, 2008)

okay, it won't actually be a diary, but i think i'm the only active sephora employee on this website. i think this will be a little interesting for you to read...

i've been working at sephora (in NYC, in the snobbiest area _ever_, upper east side) for a year and 4 months. i've had more than enough experience to able to write this. not all of it is based completely on working at sephora, but it may also apply to the people that work at counters.

the reason why i'm starting this thread is 1. for me to rant in, 2. you understand your local sephora employees a little better, and 3. cuz i'm so cool.



part I

we have at least 20 brands in our stores, where we not only need to know makeup, but also fragrance and skincare. that's _a lot_ of memorizing, unlike going to a counter. when you ask me a question and i take about 3 seconds to answer, it's cuz i'm going through everything in my head. i'm not trying to come up with a lie. seriously, it's like a fast-forwarding image that i see where i can scan gondolas (each individual brand's "home"), ingredients, trainings, etc. of course, if it's a simple, "which mascara do you recommend?" i'll come up with something quick after asking you what it is you're looking for exactly. if it's something that's like, "which mascara do you recommend that's hypoallergenic, doesn't test on animals, and my great-grandmother doesn't use?" yeah, it'll take me just a _little_ longer to give you an answer. be a little patient. if you feel you can't, help yourself.

*part II*

an example: one day, a client came into the store and asked me for my help with a foundation. here's the conversation...

her: i need a new foundation.

me: okay, what kinda skin do you have?

her: (looks at me like i have 3 heads and points to her skin) this kind!

me: okay, is it dry, combina...

her: JUST GIVE ME A FOUNDATION!

me: i can give you any kind of foundation, but i can't promise you'll be happy with it cuz i don't even know if it'll work for you. what kinda coverage?

her: well, i see you need full coverage since you have acne. (this was when i had bad skin)

me: yeah, exactly. here's a foundation for a little... (and i pulled my temples up to show i meant lift) since you have sagging skin.

she got pissed and walked out. why wouldn't she? that stick was so far up her ass i knew she wouldn't stay in one place for long.

moral of the story: when you come to me and ask me for my help with foundations, be ready to answer some questions. if you're not asked any questions, i'd be a little hesitant to follow their advice. don't expect us to just hand you "the best-selling foundation ever!" cuz everyone's different.

the same goes for every other thing. an _educated_ employee will not hand you just anything without asking your story. don't feel like giving it? once again, help yourself.

*part III*

some employees feel comfortable in one "world" (sephora term for color, skincare, or fragrance). i'm in fragrance, but i jump into color a lot cuz i know my shit and wouldn't mind helping someone who needed help there or in fragrance. however, i'm a little hesitant to go into skincare cuz i feel my other coworkers, like the experts, could definitely help the client better than i can and i don't wanna recommend the wrong thing. don't be offended if you're passed on. it's not that we don't wanna help you, it's just that we _can't_ help you.

*part IV*

sephora is all about sampling something before you buy it, but i _beg_: DO NOT COME INTO OUR STORE FOR SAMPLES ON THINGS YOU DON'T PLAN ON BUYING. this takes time away from other people who truly need the help. it's especially annoying when we're really busy during a peak hour and you stop to ask me if you could have a sample of narciso for your bag so you can meet a hot guy on the subway.

an example: there's this client that _always_ comes into the store for samples and she's never once bought anything. we don't work on comission, so we don't care if you don't, but the fact is she takes up our time, wastes our testers, and basically gets a free thing of whatever it is she's sampling cuz she's come in so many times, she could just fill up her own damn jar.

*part V*

some people are stupid. okay, _a lot_ of people are stupid. i know that. those people never cease to amaze me. if i'm standing right there talking to you and you take a clinique lipstick and put it in the benefit gondola cuz the new lipstick i gave you appeals to you more, _put the damn clinique lipstick in my hand since i'm standing right next to you, watching you put that down in the wrong place._

have fun on your next sephora adventure


----------



## Maysie (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh wow, I was reading through a lot of this and thinking how similar my job is to yours, the sales aspect anyway. I work at a bank, and I work with customers over the internet but I deal with a lot of the same frustrations and obstacles, because often people want you to know exactly what product to give them, but don't have the patience to answer a few simple questions. Or they get mad when I have to refer them to a more specialized department. Or they're rude for no apparent reason. I can imagine how much more annoying this would be in person.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 3. cuz i'm so cool. Originally Posted by *Jennifer* me: yeah, exactly. here's a foundation for a little... (and i pulled my temples up to show i meant lift) since you have sagging skin. Originally Posted by *Jennifer* but i jump into color a lot cuz i know my shit Originally Posted by *Jennifer* some people are stupid. okay, _a lot_ of people are stupid. Damn Jennifer... I sure have missed your posts. You always make me laugh. I look forward to reading more of your rants and raves.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL wow, good thing i never buy any makeup at sephora xD

suddenly i feel smart, cause i know im never gonna buy anything over there and i wont have to be rude or waste anyones time or look at the employees like the have to know my future and like they have to know about my whole life just to be able to get some foundation haha


----------



## Lauren (Jan 19, 2008)

haha I love it! Sadly I've never been to sephora but I won't be rude to the workers when i do go!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!!!Keep this up--this iss way too good--I fit into to Sephora category that "puts on the dog" because I am in Sephora. I actually dress to go into a Sephora. I bet ya'll hate me. LOLLOLLOL I love it.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh wow Jen, that's a great post!! Lol!! I hope u felt better after ranting!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 19, 2008)

That customer sounds so awful! How often do you encounter mean customers like that?


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Jenn:

Thanks for the journal. Very interesting, humorous *and* informative.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me: yeah, exactly. here's a foundation for a little... (and i pulled my temples up to show i meant lift) since you have sagging skin. lol !!



after working on the phone i've realised people expect you to be their servant, the little slave working in the closet. but i am actually impressed when i see the salespeople jumping form one brand to another.


----------



## greatnana (Jan 19, 2008)

I used to work for a call center for a clothing store.

I understand how people can be so rude and impatient.

PPL would call and expect you to do this and that and then get mad when you are taking too long.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 19, 2008)

I love you Jennifer! That was so awesome! Loved it! I don't work in Sephora, but I know that crap would bother me too! You'll have to do more "entries!"


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol. At least you had a good comeback for that evil woman with the sagging skin!

I'll never understand how people can be so damn rude!!!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good for you with the sagging skin comment! I despise rude people and I am extra nice to employees when shopping. Why? Because I worked as a manager at Wet Seal in two different malls for about 5 years and I have many horror stories .

Keep this up! This is great. It will make you feel better too. Getting it all out.


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 19, 2008)

This is too funny! Can't wait to read more


----------



## Anna (Jan 19, 2008)

i think everyone in the world should be required to work retail


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 19, 2008)

You're awesome! I swear one day I will run into you at Sephora when I'm in NYC... Keep up the diary, it was great!


----------



## Maja (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome Jen! I love it!

I completely understand you. Working in a clothing store has made me realize how many stupid and rude people are there.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 19, 2008)

Haha, this is really funny! I enjoyed reading it. Please keep posting more of the same!!


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jan 19, 2008)

Good for you for not taking her crap haha. Just because you work there doesn't mean you have to slave for people. You should keep up with those diaries, they're interesting.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol @ part 2.


----------



## andrrea (Jan 19, 2008)

That was great!!! Would love to keep reading about your experiences LOL. I worked in the service industry (food mainly) throughout highschool and university, so I love hearing about others experiences. Plus I love Sephora


----------



## korina981 (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL about the sagging skin! This is a very entertaining read.


----------



## angieb (Jan 19, 2008)

OMFG i'm glad to see that not only clothes shop workers (me for one) have the same problems when it comes to clients. i hate the frase "costumer is always right" cause there not and sometimes they think and treat the people that work in stores as stupid, lazy and not worth there time, thanks to us "stupid, lazy and unworthy" workers they can go home looking as good as they do, they should learn more respect! and well done for standing up to a bad costumer! really loved reading this!


----------



## farris2 (Jan 19, 2008)

It takes a special person to deal with the public in retail....esp makeup counters.Kudos to all who do that for a living.


----------



## vickih (Jan 20, 2008)

lol at the stick up her ass comment..

hee hee.. priceless.


----------



## speedy (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, this is great, I can't wait to read the next installment!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experiences, Jennifer! Can't wait to read more.

I've often thought of doing a "What to do and what not to do" when having your dog groomed informational post or a diary myself. Some people are just so hard to deal with.


----------



## revei (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
some people are stupid. okay, _a lot_ of people are stupid.

Yep.




I feel your pain. I work with the public everyday as well.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2008)

Jen, that was freakin hysterical



!!! Loved it!! Please post more


----------



## Kathy (Jan 20, 2008)

LMAO!! You crack me up Jen!!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 20, 2008)

Jennifer, I really enjoyed reading that. I would love to hear more.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol. This is funny. I would go crazy if I had to deal with people like that. I was wondering about the testers though. I go to Sephora alot and I noticed there is a tester for almost everything. Is there alot of theft at these stores? I work at a clothing store, so its a bit more difficult for something to shoplift. I'm still paranoid all the time about it though.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 20, 2008)

this was awsome lol i needed the laugh, you just described my whole.damn.day lol


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

JENNIFER!!!

i am confessing right now- i am a Part IV customer... all the way


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 20, 2008)

hang in there, 'cause you're so cool! lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 20, 2008)

Please keep writing more installments, those were a riot!


----------



## Trisha. (Jan 21, 2008)

This was quite funny!


----------



## summer2456 (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think everyone in the world should be required to work retail haha, seriously.


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

great thread, jen! hilarious! keep them coming!


----------



## Manda (Jan 22, 2008)

Eeeks, thank god I'm not one of your customers... KIDDING!!! I loved this, you are so funny, thanks for sharing your experiences, hopefully we'll all be better customers


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 23, 2008)

I love Sephora and if I lived in NYC I'd love to be your customer. Unforunately they closed the one store nearest to me in Norfolk, VA. The next closest one is in Richmond, VA a 2 hour drive away.


----------



## alli37 (Jan 23, 2008)

I totally agree with you about rude people. I'm glad you pulled your eye area up like that. Just shows her how stupid she really was. I used to work in the retail industry so I can really understand. I just laughed at your entry here, you rock girl


----------



## i.ma (Jan 25, 2008)

that was amazing



i'm sure you put up with a lot at sephora, danng!

do you ever get annoyed at younger girls coming in and just trying out everything in the store? it happens a lot at the sephora near my home...it's almost like they just come in to pretty up themselves and walk back out.

keep the diaries coming ! i love them :]


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm glad you all liked it!

for those of you that shared your experiences, i feel for you!!! vent, if you'd like





Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That customer sounds so awful! How often do you encounter mean customers like that? you have no idea. at one point, i had serious anger issues cuz i kept everything in and i've been getting help. basically, i get treated like shit every single HOUR at work. i work in a very, very, very expensive part of NYC where people were BORN into the money, so they look down on you.

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think everyone in the world should be required to work retail amen to that!

Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol. This is funny. I would go crazy if I had to deal with people like that. I was wondering about the testers though. I go to Sephora alot and I noticed there is a tester for almost everything. Is there alot of theft at these stores? I work at a clothing store, so its a bit more difficult for something to shoplift. I'm still paranoid all the time about it though. theft is definitely an issue. what makes me un-mad is thinking about all the people that used those testers and WHO did (disgusting, dirty people) and just remind myself karma's a *****





Originally Posted by *i.ma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you ever get annoyed at younger girls coming in and just trying out everything in the store? it happens a lot at the sephora near my home...it's almost like they just come in to pretty up themselves and walk back out. keep the diaries coming ! i love them :]

OH, YES! my store is right next to a bunch of schools and they all come in. they don't even sanitize. it's gross!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol, Jen...you should start the story about Beetlejuice! Seriously guys, her hair looks like it's been fried and tortured. But I love the time you told me she came in saying this was NOT the Sephora store, but where she gets her hair done. I laughed hysterically when u said "did she get her hair done backstage that we don't know about?" lol


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, Jen...you should start the story about Beetlejuice! Seriously guys, her hair looks like it's been fried and tortured. But I love the time you told me she came in saying this was NOT the Sephora store, but where she gets her hair done. I laughed hysterically when u said "did she get her hair done backstage that we don't know about?" lol



hahahaha! that lady's CRAZY!!! i'll mention her in the next installment


----------



## magosienne (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OH, YES! my store is right next to a bunch of schools and they all come in. they don't even sanitize. it's gross! i've seen some sephora saleswomen who clearly didn't know a thing about sanitizing. they were almost fighting to use the same brushes and show how Bare Minerals was great. except they just had been used on me, eww.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've seen some sephora saleswomen who clearly didn't know a thing about sanitizing. they were almost fighting to use the same brushes and show how Bare Minerals was great. except they just had been used on me, eww. ew! that's gross!


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't you love the customers you spend a looong time with - colour recs, showing them how to use stuff, and at the end of 45 minutes or so:

_Can you tell me where I can find all this cheaper? I'm a bargain shopper._

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!

It felt good to get that out.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gavriela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't you love the customers you spend a looong time with - colour recs, showing them how to use stuff, and at the end of 45 minutes or so: 
_Can you tell me where I can find all this cheaper? I'm a bargain shopper._

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!

It felt good to get that out.

lmao!!! i never had that. that's horrible!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 27, 2008)

MORE RANTS JENNIFER








I used to live in that neighborhood. I know which Sephora you work at, those ladies can be too much!


----------



## hlcdlc (Jan 27, 2008)

Please keep this going, this is the funniest thing I have read in a while!

I promise to be good to my local Sephora (now that we HAVE one) employees!!


----------



## shangrila (Jan 28, 2008)

i feel for you! lol @ the sagging skin!


----------



## miss_apple_tart (Jan 28, 2008)

I am going to come off really unpopular here for saying this, and I work at wal-mart so I know all about rude customers, but I can kinda understand where that customer may have been coming from. Sure she didn't have to be rude, but maybe she was completly clueless about skin types and coverage and all the foundation and skin care vocab and thats why she went to a make up counter in the first place...for advice on what kind of foundation would work best for her.

It is very frustrating when you are clueless about something and you go to a specialty shop for help and they kind of snicker at you and make fun of you and give you this attitude like you are an idiot because you are innocently clueless about the issue at hand. I had this experience at David's bridal when shopping for my wedding dress. I have never gotten married before and I am not a wedding obsessed bridezilla, I had little idea with what was going on which is why I needed help.

So perhaps your customer was clueless when it came to make-up. Although I admit she could've been open and said "I am not sure, I don't know much about that type of stuff."


----------



## toriaaa (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that was interesting! Thanks for posting that..

One question though, how do you end up a Sephora employee? I want to work at a place like that, or a MAC counter..do you need any special training (like cosmetology school) or do you just apply like you would for any other job?


----------



## PiinkLady (Jan 29, 2008)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO! OMG! This was the funniest thing I've ever read...I seriously couldn't have written it better! Just another day of working at the wonderful world of Sephora.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think her customer was like that! From the way she described her, she sounded like the kind of woman that is used to getting what she wants when she wants it, no questions asked! LOL I understand what you mean though, but I don't think it applied to this lady!

Originally Posted by *miss_apple_tart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to come off really unpopular here for saying this, and I work at wal-mart so I know all about rude customers, but I can kinda understand where that customer may have been coming from. Sure she didn't have to be rude, but maybe she was completly clueless about skin types and coverage and all the foundation and skin care vocab and thats why she went to a make up counter in the first place...for advice on what kind of foundation would work best for her. 
It is very frustrating when you are clueless about something and you go to a specialty shop for help and they kind of snicker at you and make fun of you and give you this attitude like you are an idiot because you are innocently clueless about the issue at hand. I had this experience at David's bridal when shopping for my wedding dress. I have never gotten married before and I am not a wedding obsessed bridezilla, I had little idea with what was going on which is why I needed help.

So perhaps your customer was clueless when it came to make-up. Although I admit she could've been open and said "I am not sure, I don't know much about that type of stuff."


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *miss_apple_tart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to come off really unpopular here for saying this, and I work at wal-mart so I know all about rude customers, but I can kinda understand where that customer may have been coming from. Sure she didn't have to be rude, but maybe she was completly clueless about skin types and coverage and all the foundation and skin care vocab and thats why she went to a make up counter in the first place...for advice on what kind of foundation would work best for her. 
It is very frustrating when you are clueless about something and you go to a specialty shop for help and they kind of snicker at you and make fun of you and give you this attitude like you are an idiot because you are innocently clueless about the issue at hand. I had this experience at David's bridal when shopping for my wedding dress. I have never gotten married before and I am not a wedding obsessed bridezilla, I had little idea with what was going on which is why I needed help.

So perhaps your customer was clueless when it came to make-up. Although I admit she could've been open and said "I am not sure, I don't know much about that type of stuff."

You,ve got a good point there. Sounds like it was a bit of mis-communication going on.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *miss_apple_tart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to come off really unpopular here for saying this, and I work at wal-mart so I know all about rude customers, but I can kinda understand where that customer may have been coming from. Sure she didn't have to be rude, but maybe she was completly clueless about skin types and coverage and all the foundation and skin care vocab and thats why she went to a make up counter in the first place...for advice on what kind of foundation would work best for her. 
It is very frustrating when you are clueless about something and you go to a specialty shop for help and they kind of snicker at you and make fun of you and give you this attitude like you are an idiot because you are innocently clueless about the issue at hand. I had this experience at David's bridal when shopping for my wedding dress. I have never gotten married before and I am not a wedding obsessed bridezilla, I had little idea with what was going on which is why I needed help.

So perhaps your customer was clueless when it came to make-up. Although I admit she could've been open and said "I am not sure, I don't know much about that type of stuff."

I agree, it's OK to ask for help when you're clueless about something. Nobody is going to scrutinize you when you need help...I think Jen's point was more towards her attitude. I've worked retail for a few yrs and I worked a few months with Jen @ Sephora. I have always taken time to help a client out whether it's just 5 mins or even up to 40 mins when doing a consultation. Sometimes it just makes it easier for us and helps SPEED things along when they have an idea of what they want. After all, there's dozens of other people in the store, and when you're short staffed you need to learn how to hustle. You can't expect us to wait on your hands and feet. 
As you heard before, "do unto others as others do unto you" Of course I always treat my clients with respect, but if they start acting snobby or even give me the slightest rude comment, you can be sure that I will not take that lightly. I once had this lady give me her sephora shopping basket, wanted ME to follow her through all the aisles and she started throwing products in there. She then hands me her Credit Card while I'm holding the basket full of products....What am I, your personal shopper??? lol, so I basically shoved the basket towards her, gave her credit card back, and with a BIG smile said "Miss, the line is OVER THERE" *points to the cash register* She then looked at me with a blank stare as if I'm crazy, when in fact I think she's the one who's cuckoo





Sometimes we would get the ones who would try to open the products to test them. Uh, hello! That's why we make testers, for you to test them out! Not to open each and every box...and guess what? No matter how many NARS orgasm blushes or e/s duos in Rated R you open, they all are the SAME!!!


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 29, 2008)

That was great! I don't usually shop at Sephora (I am at the Mac store, alot, though and see that happen!)

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Megs (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Jen, I will be working for Sephora soon here in montreal, I just wanted to know if we get reduced pay for the SOS training? and what is training like? Is it hard to remember all the products? And how much is employee discount? ANd whats the uniform like? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG this is a great thread!! Update us with more stories!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

you really need to keep this up. i hate when ppl think "the customer is always right" means that they can be the most stupid ignorant ppl in the world and act like you're the dumb one. and then on top of that they always get pissed or don't listen when you try to help them out.

I would love to work at sephora. No commission!! I can be a big B**** when someone like this comes up to me and not worry about kissing arse just to make a sale!


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG, I could never work there... 1, I would be fired within the first day. 2, I would spend my paycheck before I even got it. Rant on, girl! Feels better, doesn't it? I wish we had a Sephora here in Alabama, but no such luck. I buy alot on line though. We just got an Ulta, so I have to settle for that.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 18, 2008)

It's not so much as the customer is always right, but you have no store or job w/ out customers, so it's just the be nice thing and make a sale.

Retail is a b*tch... I don't get a lot of angry customers though, I usually word everything so they understand how things are and they feel stupid, not me. Lol. I'm good at that.

The only time I gave a customer attitude was on the phone, she called and said she didn't get her receipt for her sons shoes after returning them once already and I told her she would need it. She got all mad cause she forgot to get it back from us and I said Payless shoes were crappy anyways. Lol.

Please post more!!!!! And I would have loved to have been there when you told that lady she was saggy!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 19, 2008)

hilarious. and thanks for the post it was interesting.


----------



## HeleseTALKS (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey thanks for this. I have two questions. I am actually applying for the job at the UES Sephora! I only want to do it as a seasonal position. Would you say that over all it is a good experience? You can answer me here: [email protected] If you want to be discreet. Also, you said you had bad skin, I'm glad that's past tense! How did you clear it up, and can you tell me what products you use? I have tried it all. I am a nice buttery brown complexion so there will be some differences in our specific skin needs but over all I'd love to know what you use. Thanks for the post!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 30, 2011)

That's why I hate working in sales, I feel like each type of store brings in a different sort of crazy customer lol. I worked at a food place in high school, and I can't tell you how many middle-aged exercise-and-health nuts I had as customers, many of whom made snide comments about peoples' weight. I just put on a fake smile and told them to have a nice day.

I noticed that almost all the employees at Sephora wear heavy makeup--thick eyeliner, falsies, etc--is that something that's encouraged/enforced (like, because you're representing a makeup store, you have to represent the products), or is it just part of the culture working there?

@Adrienne I feel like not getting a commission doesn't justify acting like a b****; it just looks pathetic on the store and the employee..


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 1, 2011)

You have far more patience than I do. I would have strangled someone with a flat iron cord by now.

Are you on the 86th street store? I live close to that one and been there a few times and the staff has always been 15 kinds of awesome.
 



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, it won't actually be a diary, but i think i'm the only active sephora employee on this website. i think this will be a little interesting for you to read...
> 
> ...


----------



## Urban DeKate (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh. my. god. I work at a Sephora as well, for about the same amount of time, and I'm also astounded by how rude some people can be. I'm a pretty pleasant person, and I bend over backwards to best assist my clients. But somedays, I feel like there are people you just can't please. To best serve your clients, you need to ask questions. We can't help you if you won't give us the info we need. There's usually at least 15 or so color brands, and many different products. We won't know which product will be right for you until we determine skin type, concerns, wants, etc.

In terms of being passed around employees, as mentioned, some of us are trained moreso in color, such as myself~ while others are primarily skin care trained. We want for you to get the best service, and are encouraged to "cross worlds". If I don't feel like I can give you the proper assistance you need, I'm going to give you to someone who can serve you better.

And for the love of dear god, please use tester wands. They're there for a reason. Just saying.

But overall, I do love my  job and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Also~ @Americanclassic, we are encouraged to at least wear some form of face makeup (tinted moisturizer, foundation, etc.), cheek color, at least one shadow color and a liner, and lip something. How far people take it is up to them. Some days, I do dramatic makeup. Others, I keep it to a cat eye and red lips. Depends on my mood. I'm too lazy to do falsies all the time. But it varies really from store to store.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol y'all, this thread is almost 4 years old.


----------



## Turboweevel (Jan 10, 2012)

And we didn't even offer it some brains. How rude of us.


----------



## BAMOMMY (Jun 10, 2012)

I love Sephora!!!!  I am a makeup/Skin care junky.  Always looking for the new BEST thing.  I love going in, and I seriously get irritated when I am looking for skin care products and the employee doesn't take the time to ask me about my skin and what I am looking to achieve with the product.  If I am about to drop $100 on a product it better be exactly what I am looking for.  I have got sample's before, if I like the product I will usually be back in a few day's to purchase it.  It's sad a few people that have worked there since they opened (3yrs) know me by name.  The one thing that does bother me about Sephora and Ulta is their rewards program SUCKS!!!  If I spent $400/yr at the store I should be compensated by products that are not Tiny and that I choose.  Last reward I got was a tiny Laura Mercier pack, it had tinted foundation, mascara, and 1 other tiny thing.


----------



## SarahJean (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to work in color for Sephora. We worked really hard to be friendly and helpful to all clients. I visited another Sephora in a city a few cities away and the cast members were AWFUL! They were rude and when I asked for a sample one of them looked at me like I was crazy for asking.

We always encouraged samples...I mean, it's one thing to come up in there and ask for 30 samples when it's obvious that you just want something for free. It's another when you are a conscientious shopper who is looking for the right product for yourself. The price points aren't low at Sephora, and I think ti's important to be sure what you are buying works for you.


----------



## clchild (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotta love working in customer service!  Luckily I only have to deal with idiots over the phone and not in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 24, 2012)

lol you probably have it worse then. lol people only call customer service when they're pissed that the product is defective/not working.



> Originally Posted by *clchild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gotta love working in customer service!  Luckily I only have to deal with idiots over the phone and not in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

